# Need a good shortcake recipe



## jamollys (Jan 31, 2010)

The principal of the highschool I work for is having my Occ Foods classes cater a dinner tomorrow night for a group of people from our sister school in China. The theme is "4th of July BBQ" and next weeks farewell dinner is full on Thanksgiving to expose them to what we do for these holidays. Anyway, I am planning on doing a strawberry shortcake with Chantilly, mascerated strawberries and fresh bluberries as the dessert. I want to make a full sheet's worth of shortcake to cut and portion before I plate with the fruit and cream. Anyone have a good formula for a shortcake that will holdup to slicing and plating? THanks a bunch. 

james
chef instructor BHS


----------



## jamollys (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, new here, just realized there is a section for recipes...


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Having made several desserts for people actually from China VS people of chinese decent, I woulkd advise against the dessert being very sweet. The common theme on all the desserts I have done for Chinese customers is that it was always too sweet, even to the point of chantilly cream having littlt or no sugar in it. FWIW.


----------



## jamollys (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I put minimal sugar on the strawberries and will go light on the sweet in the chantilly.


----------



## jamollys (Jan 31, 2010)

Dinner went really well. I used my scone recipe for the biscuit and reduced the macerated straberry juice for a sauce and garnished with lightly sweetened chantilly and fresh blueberries, powdered sugar.


----------



## mozambikchef (Feb 4, 2010)

Apple Cake

Ingredients
150 Grams of the curd 
100 Grams of milk 
100 Grams of olive oil 
75 Grams of sugar 
1 Package vanilla 
1 Pinch salt 
Half Tablespoon ginger powder 
300 Grams of the flour 
A Tablespoon carbonate

Toppings
600 Grams of sour apple 
3 Tbsp lemon juice 
2 Tablespoons apricot jam
Some powdered sugar 
Mashed cloves

Directions
Smash the curd and mix it with milk, olive oil, sugar, vanilla, salt, ginger powder. Add 150 grams of flour. Mix the rest of flour with carbonate than add this mixture to previous mixture with curd and all of these mixtures become doughJ. First roll the dough with the rolling pin about 20-25 cm in diameter. Then using oklava (rolling pin) roll out the dough by pressing down on the centre of the dough with oklava and pushing it towards the outer edge then pulling it back toward you. Sprinkle the both size of the dough with plain flour during this process but don't forget we don't want it to be too thinJ. And then place the thinner dough to a pot similar to the one that is in the photo. Cut the apples in round shaped and put them on the dough and add some lemon juice all over. Cook it in oven 250~ degrees C for about 30 min. Let it cool down. Warm up the jam and spread it on the cooked dough and apples. There you go now you have an apple cake!!
Please don't forget to pour some powdered sugar and ginger just before you serve it.

How to Cook Stuffed Green Peppers
How to Cook Albanian Stew (Lamb)
How to Cook Stuffed Vine Leafs
How to Make Apple Cake


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_The apple cake recipe is, in my opinion, very good indeed._

I'm not sure if it belongs in this thread or not. For one thing, it's not particularly well timed. For another, it's definitely good enough to deserve it's own separate thread in the recipe section; It would be a shame for it to get lost before people interested in apple cake have had a chance to look at it.

I took a look at your other recipes as well as your post on "market segmentation." Before talking about the other recipes allow me to say that the segmentation post was well thought out and well presented.

Getting back to food, it's not easy to sell lamb to my wife. So the Albanian stew is unfortunately not happening in the near future. But I like your twist on stuffed peppers and will use them to garnish one sort of braise or another.

Maybe I shouldn't mention it because it's actually not a problem for me, but some North American readers might have problems identifying all of the ingredients in your recipes like "the curd," and following quantities like "two glasses" of olive oil.

Anyway, the dishes described seem as though they would be delicious and the recipes are definitely charming for their regional, family style.

Thanks and mersi, 
BDL


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

Kind of a pound cake/shortcake mix, but I've used it for strawberry shortcakes a number of times and it stands up beautifully, has a fantastic texture/flavor and can be scaled up to suit your needs.

The methodology written a little simplistically, I'm copying it from an email I sent to friend who can't cook her way out of a paper bag.

Bake at 350 for about 30 min for a 10" bundt


1 cup unsalted butter, softened, plus additional for buttering pan
3 cups sifted cake flour (sift before measuring) plus additional for dusting
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 cups sugar
7 large eggs, at room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 cup heavy cream


Generously butter pan and dust with flour, knocking out excess flour

Sift together sifted flour and salt three times

Beat together butter and sugar in a large bowl with an electric mixer at medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 5 minutes in a stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment or 6 to 8 minutes with a handheld mixer.

Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition, then beat in vanilla.

Reduce speed to low and add half of flour, then all of cream, then remaining flour, mixing well after each addition.

Scrape down side of bowl, and then beat at medium-high speed 5 minutes.

Batter will become creamier and satiny.

Pour into prepared pan and bake until brown and set in the center


----------



## mozambikchef (Feb 4, 2010)

Your very welcome 

Thank you for this lovely comment on my recipes and as well as on my market segmentation post!!
With your permission I would like to post your comment on my site,
What do you think?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mozambik,

Yes, of course. Go ahead and use it.

Regards,
BDL


----------

